# Sorry to use an entire topic for myself, but...



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, I'm taking a break, a real one for a while. I'm just getting tired of the name calling, and it's getting worse. 

A nasty thread on LSC is straw that broke the camel's back, but it's getting stupid here too.

We used to be able to have discussions, even debates without making things personal, but now if someone hears something they don't like about their favorite manufacturer, the name calling begins.

Maybe it's my personal thing, but I don't NEED to pump up my ego by being on this forum. I'm getting very little in return and give a lot of help. It's just not worth it.

My email address is easy. Contact me that way. I might be reading the forums on occasion, but not for a while. I'm definitely not posting for a while.

Thanks for all the help and information, you guys know who you are. The nasty guys, well, have fun, maybe the rules of civility will rise again in the future. 

Greg


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Greg, 

Sorry to see you go. You have always been very kind and helpful to me. This place should be fun not full of backstabbing. Debates are fun but personal attacks have no place here. I hope you will still join in the chat room from time to time. The folks there seem much more friendly. Good luck to you Greg.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg just hang out and lurk awhile. All this will probably be blown down once AC sells off its remnants. 

Its just like the EPL debacle sad to say, but once the doors closed ...things settled down pretty fast, unless in 2014, we see 1/29 by Newquida. :-O


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I too am sorry to see you go. You have been extremely helpful like many others here. 

Whenever I hit a snag, I have always been able to get inspiration here from you and many other G Scale statesmen. 

You will leave a void. 

Thank you for all you have done for me. 

Be well. 

Fil


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Name calling from the folks who can't think or speak without being told WHAT to think or speak is out of control. 
It's always someone else's fault. 
I wish them a lot of happiness with whoever picks up the tooling. 
If the new producers look at history, they might realize less is better, and a MUCH higher price to keep it going. 
Sure do wish the folks reporting issues long ago weren't shouted down. 
Maybe we'd have had the axle/wheel fix in place for things like the Mikado, Mallet, and Pacific.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee whizz Greg. 
You of all people giving up. 
Don't let the B******s grind you down. 
It sort of seems as if the afficiandos can't cope with their favourite Co going out of business and need to vent their spleen on someone, anyone. 
Vic is right about it quietening down. Once the Co has finally closed down (for whatever reasons) there will be no excuse for the obnoxious behaviour shown by some of the fans. 

I guess eventually the product line will rise again, but will not be successful until whoever takes it over fixes *ALL* of the problems *before* re-releasing the various items from the range. If they do not fix them, there will once again be tears.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg, I'm sure you still have a sense of humor though.









Andrew 



Gravestone Generator


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Take some time off. I just came back after about a 5 year break and just can't seem to take any of this seriously anymore. 

One of the great things about G scale is that there are no standards to speak of. Every layout is different. We are driven by the topography we are given, the climate we put up with and how much time and money we can invest. This isn't a competition. There isn't a thing I've done in this hobby that somebody hasn't done better. There isn't a single technique I have used that has worked great for me that wouldn't be a total disaster on a different layout. 

There just anyway one person can say they are better than anyone else. I wasted one evening in the chat room being castigated that I wasn't worthy of the hobby because I didn't run prototypical operations on my layout. Sorry, but I would have to put down my beer to throw the switches. Actually the layout is just an excuse to build something. 

Don't apologies for walking away for awhile. Go find some detail on your layout that is totally meaningless but needs fixing and work on it until you are satisfied. Trolls will be trolls. And what is really bad is sometimes we all have moments where we can't pass up a good jibe or brag a bit too much and become a troll ourselves.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Why announce your taking a brake, just do it. I did.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Joe Johnson on 17 Oct 2013 04:22 AM 
Greg, 
Take some time off. I just came back after about a 5 year break and just can't seem to take any of this seriously anymore. 





I have never left (been here continuously for over 10 years now) but I agree with a thing Joe said: "just can't seem to take any of this seriously anymore"

To me, MLS has no bickering problem at all..I consider it a very friendly and pleasant place to be..
why? I simply ignore all BS almost completely..
In the Aristo thread for example, I read the posts that are actually *about* Aristo, but some member's posts
I have learned to just skim, or just skip over completely..when I see a couple specific avatars and member names,
I now almost automatically just skip right over that post and go to the next one, because I have learned, from endless repetition, that there is little worthwhile there to read.

There are really only about four members here who bicker only amongst themselves. (and ironically, Greg, you know you are one of them! 
So if you dont want to be annoyed by the BS..just dont participate in it.. you have that choice.
no need to leave the forum IMO..just ignore the 1% of posts, and members,  that are annoying.

I dont even need to skip entire threads anymore..I just skip individual posts! 
it makes MLS a perfectly fine and pleasant place to be..

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

and just can't seem to take any of this seriously anymore. 
I'm with you Joe. Once you get past 5 years and see the same old, same old, it seems a bit pointless. 

To me, MLS has no bickering problem at all 
Scott - just because you refuse to look doesn't make it go away. But I agree with your sentiments - except that you mentioned someone personally, by name, which is likely to start more bickering ;-) 

Why announce your taking a brake, just do it 
There's an interesting question. What part of the psyche requires one to announce one is leaving, instead of quietly exiting through the nearest door?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 17 Oct 2013 07:53 AM 



Scott - just because you refuse to look doesn't make it go away. But I agree with your sentiments - except that you mentioned someone personally, by name, which is likely to start more bickering ;-) 





I know it doesnt make it go away..but what other option do we have really?MLS almost never bans members, we have no "block" feature like other forums have,
so that leaves us with only two options:
1. read all the bickering posts, and get upset and worked up about it.
2. ignore all the bickering posts, and enjoy the rest of forum.

Sure, it would nice if we could *stop* the bickering, but it seems that is never going to happen..
This forum has anti-flaming rules, but they are almost never enforced..
so, "option 2" is the only thing that works, for me..

And yes, I mentioned Greg's name! but I what I said to him is hardly controversial! 
he knows he participates in the bickering threads..nothing shocking about that! 
I was simply offering an alternative..it doesnt have to be: "I dont like the tone of some threads,
so im leaving MLS"..instead it could be, if one chooses, "I dont like the tone of some posts,
so I will just skip over them"..

Its not an ideal solution, but its clearly the only solution if you dont like the bickering, but also want to stay here.

If MLS gets a major forum upgrade again, I would like to suggest the "block" feature..
Facebook is most well known for it, but many discussion forums have now adopted it as well.
If there a particular member you just cant stand, just click "block" and you never have to see anything they
write ever again! They are still on the forum, but for you personally, they cease to exist..(and usually
they can no longer see what you post either)..Its really a great feature! It cuts way down on the "feeding the trolls" problem..
you cant feed them if you dont even know they are there..

But we dont have that yet..so meanwhile, it is what it is, and we all have to decide what we want to accept, or not accept..
If Greg, or anyone, wants to leave for awhile, or forever, that is certaintly their choice to make..
I wont say it's "wrong" because everyone has their own BS tolerance level..
im only saying, for me, I havent been annoyed by anything on MLS is probably 5 years,,
because I (mostly) choose not to be annoyed anymore..
(sometimes I lapse a bit!  like a recent snarky post I made in one of the Aristo threads..but for the most part, I simply dont participate in the flame wars..)

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as far as I'm concerned life is to short to worry about what some folks want to say or do. I just move on and let life roll. If folks choose to leave so be it. Later RJD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg has been instrumental in my layout development, and I've enjoyed and benefited from my many exchanges with him over the last 4+ years. 
So I'll miss him here on MLS, and wish him well in his endeavors. 

Cliff


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys worry too much...a few positive posts about Massoth and Greg will be unable to resist coming back...  

Keith


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 17 Oct 2013 03:41 PM 
You guys worry too much...a few positive posts about Massoth and Greg will be unable to resist coming back...  

Keith 

OK, I bet he will post by the 29th of this month....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Bet... what?


[edit] 
Just kidding!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe his RR. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll miss Greg. I learned a lot from him and I think he learned some things from me. I agree with most of his recommendations. When we didn't we had a civil discussion. I do not go to the other site, for me one is enough. I have no idea who said what to whom, but I wish Greg well in his hiatus. Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Who's going to moderate the DCC forum?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh no. It will be complete anarchy without a cop!









Andrew


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Muahhhh ha ha haaaaa!!!!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not go to the other site 
Greg says he ain't going there either. Wonder how he will cope with the withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

He can always go on Facebook and get addicted to Trainstaion instead, lol http://portal.pixelfederation.com/trainstation/


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 18 Oct 2013 08:15 AM 
I do not go to the other site 


Greg says he ain't going there either. Wonder how he will cope with the withdrawal symptoms. 

Bob is running LSC just fine. One guy was warned yesterday and he still kept up with the rhetoric. He was banned immediately last night with a 14-day account suspension and Bob is pretty easy-going.....runs a loose ship, so to speak. Bob's done with the brawling!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Even though you may not be responding right now, I know you'll check this thread eventually. I just wanted to say that I've enjoyed your posts. I've always found them to be insightful and helpful (even if not always personally so me being a battery guy!) One of my regrets is that I have not met you in person. Take some time off and get away from this stuff! When you're ready, come back on your terms! Know that you'll have me happy to have you back. In any event, thanks for everything!


----------

